# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Roof cavity vaccuming costs?

## Ricardito

Has anyone vaccum the roof lately what are the cost i am in Melbourne. I have ideas of he cost hey vary widly 
I am about to embark in installing two Velux the roof carpenter does the exterior  and I plaster creating a frame around the ceiling in the extension.

----------


## Godzilla73

Its roughly $10 m2, the less you get cleaned out the more it costs.

----------


## SlowMick

$735 for 105 m² in September 2016.  I called a few places - they are all pretty similar in prices.  The ability to respond to phone messages and emails varies widely.

----------


## Ricardito

Yes thank you guys I have 165 m² to do before sarking is placed and top up insulation thoughI can do the second mysef.  
So gys can you recomend someone to do the job as Slowmick says it varies accorning to the ability to reply with these guys.

----------


## SlowMick

I used insulation removals from Woori Yallock  (Home, Roof cavity cleaning, Ceiling dust removal, Home Insulation, Insulation Removals, Insulation Removal, Melbourne, Insulation Prices, Insulation Installers, Old Insulation, New Insulation, sound insulation, noise reduction, sound block out, wall ) .  They were good with communication, prompt and did a pretty impressive job in the time it took.  there were still bits and pieces left behind but not much.  they're not vacuuming the floor.  
Ace Insulation Removal (http://www.aceinsulationremoval.com.au) were a similar price and very good with communication.  There are heaps. 
One thing to note is that you will have a few popped nails after it is done so you will need to do a few tough ups to the ceiling. 
Good luck.

----------


## Ricardito

Thanks mate I give them a call

----------


## Cecile

We did it about eight years ago and paid about $3000.  It included installation of all new insulation as well.

----------


## Ricardito

thanks Cecile
now I was quoted $1900 for cleaning and restoring many of the bulk insulation I got last year over loose insulation. Now I will have to top up the existing .
Now I wonder if it is worth for me the trouble of paying for such job.

----------


## Ricardito

Finally I have it done on friday the guys worked really hard to cleanup my roof extracting three large bags of rubbish and loose insulation removed and put the bats back as there are one year old also added three more bags at my cost but I had them for a long time. all for $2000 considering i am carer and retired 
Next sarking goes on and new tiles though I considering new colorbond fascias. Does anyone know a good fascia operator in Melbourne as I have a bad knee that need surgery.
Thanks :Blush7:

----------


## ChocDog

How many people did the work? Was it just one full day for $2000? 
====

----------


## Ricardito

> How many people did the work? Was it just one full day for $2000? 
> ====

   Three people a large truck Insulation Removals Pty ltd approximatedly 3 hours but very efficient mob they know what thay were doing pretty much.
danm I have a pic is in my phone somewhere difficult to find it now

----------


## ChocDog

So $2000 for 9 man hours of work = $222/hr. Good business model...

----------


## Ricardito

> So $2000 for 9 man hours of work = $222/hr. Good business model...

  had no choice unless i bought a very large vaccum before hand it would have taken me and my son more than four days to do it if I get council permits. So yes I paid a resonable price to my way of thinking

----------


## ChocDog

What permit is required?  
====

----------


## Ricardito

No permit none but the mob said they normally remove the old and put new instead but it is more costly something you have to discuss with them

----------

